# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Top bàn phím cơ rẻ mà ngon cho game thủ Việt

## bebannha

Bàn phím cơ là công nghệ bàn phím cao cấp sử dụng công tắc riêng biệt (switch) cho từng phím, với giá thành cao ít nhất gấp 5 lần so với các bàn phím thông thường. Đổi lại, bàn phím cơ sẽ cho ta sự chính xác, êm ái, và bền bỉ tuyệt đối. Tuổi thọ của bàn phím cơ là khoản 30-50 triệu lần nhấn mỗi phím so với 1-5 triệu lần của các bàn phím thông thường.


Cùng với những đặc tính vượt trội đó thì cái giá để sở hữu một chiếc bàn phím cơ đúng nghĩa cũng đắt hơn bàn phím thường rất nhiều lần. Bài viết lần này sẽ giới thiệu đến cho bạn những bàn phím cơ hiện đang có mức giá dễ chịu nhất trên thị trường.
*Razer Blackwidow Tournament 2014*


Là phiên bản rút gọn của Razer Blackwidow với việc lược bỏ đi hàng phím số bên phải mà khi chơi game ít dùng đến, Blackwidow Tournament 2014 có mức giá khá dễ chịu, chỉ từ 1.600.000 đồng. Thiếu sót duy nhất của nó là Razer đã cắt hẳn tính năng đèn nền chiếu sáng nên bạn sẽ gặp đôi chút khó chịu khi sử dụng vào buổi đêm.


Tuy nhiên nếu là một tín đồ của Razer và mong muốn sở hữu một chiếc bàn phím cơ thì Blackwidow Tournament là lựa chọn khả dĩ nhất cho bạn vào thời điểm này. Nó hiện đang là bàn phím với mác "bàn phím cơ" có giá rẻ nhất thị trường.
*CM Storm Quickfire XT*
CM Storm là nhãn hiệu chuyên sản xuất gaming gear của CoolerMaster, do chưa tạo được nhiều tiếng vang trên thị trường nên các sản phẩm mang mác CM Storm ít khi được giới game thủ đánh giá cao. Cũng vì thế mà các sản phẩm của hãng luôn có mức giá thuộc dạng rẻ nhất phân khúc (tuy nhiên cũng có một số giá khá "hoang tưởng").


Tuy phải chịu làm chiếu dưới cho các ông lớn Razer hay Steelseries nhưng Quickfire XT vẫn có những đặc điểm vượt trội với thiết kế cứng cáp, cung cấp đủ 4 loại switch cho người dùng tùy chọn. Trong quá trình sử dụng thì các nút bấm của Quickfire XT cũng không phát ra những tiếng "tíc tíc" khó chịu mà nhiều bàn phím gặp phải. Cùng với đó là dây cáp có thể tháo rời, dễ dàng thay thế. Thêm một điểm cộng nữa là trên mặt trước không hề có logo của CM Storm, rất phù hợp cho việc phối key cap.
Quickfire XT hiện đang có giá xấp xỉ 1.800.000 đồng trên thị trường.


*Corsair Vengeance K65*
Đây là mẫu bàn phím cơ có giá rẻ nhất trong gia đình nhà Corsair vốn chuyên các sản phẩm cao cấp. Điểm nổi bật đầu tiên có thể nhìn ngay ra được là thiết kế khay bàn phím bằng nhôm phai xước cực kỳ cao cấp vốn hiếm khi xuất hiện ở các sản phẩm tầm thấp.


K65 cũng là dạng bàn phím Tenkeyless, nghĩa là bị lược bỏ hoàn toàn hàng phím số ở cạnh phải để giảm kích thước và chi phí sản xuất kéo theo đó là giảm được giá thành. Với thiết kế khay chứa phím bằng nhôm thì thi thoảng trong quá trình sử dụng, K65 sẽ giật "yêu" người dùng 1 cái còn lại các trải nghiệm khác như cảm giác gõ phím, độ bền đều ở mức tốt.


Corsair Vengeance K65 hiện có giá 1.990.000 đồng.
*CM Storm Quick Fire Pro*
Lại thêm một sản phẩm nữa đến từ CM Storm với mức giá dưới 2 triệu đồng. Nó gần như là người anh em của CM Storm Quick Fire XT với thiết kế hầm hố hơn và thêm đèn led chiếu sáng cho mỗi phím.


Tương tự như Quick Fire XT, Quick Fire Pro cũng có chất lượng gia công rất ổn với cảm giác cầm nắm chắc chắn và nặng trịch. Nó cũng có dây kết nối rời để dễ thay thế và đầu dây được mạ vàng chống nhiễu. Với mức giá 1.850.000 đồng thì nó hiện nay là bàn phím cơ Full Size, Full Led có giá rẻ nhất tại Việt Nam.


*SteelSeries 6Gv2*


Thoạt nhìn qua thì 6Gv2 có thiết kế gần giống Quick Fire XT tuy nhiên với logo của SteelSeries chễm trệ ở góc phải thì khó mà nhầm được. 6Gv2 là một bàn phím cơ cực kỳ cơ bản, đúng nghĩa một bàn phím cơ kiểu cổ điển, nó trang bị đầy đủ các phím, không đèn led màu mè, các phím đúng kích thước tiêu chuẩn.


Cảm giác gõ 6Gv2 đem lại khá tốt, ngay cả với blackswitch, cảm giác chơi game cũng vậy, nói không ngoa thì nếu bạn đang chơi game bằng bàn phím thường và muốn cải thiện một chút trình độ ngay lập tức thì hãy chuyển qua 6Gv2 và tự mình cảm nhận được sự khác biệt giữa phím cơ và phím thường.
SteelSeries 6Gv2 hiện có giá khoảng 1.890.000 đồng.
*Tt eSports MEKA*
Tt eSports là mác sản xuất các thiết bị gaming gear của Thermaltake (giống CM Storm của Cooler Master), và không bất ngờ khi hãng cũng tung ra thị trường một mẫu bàn phím cơ với thiết kế rất đặc trưng Thermaltake - MEKA.


Khác với các bàn phím cơ khác, MEKA có thiết kế khá dị với các phím liền sát nhau và không có phím Window. Việc lược bỏ phím này giúp cho nó có kích thước nhỏ gọn gần tương đương với các bàn phím dạng Tenkeyless nhưng vẫn giữ được hàng phím số bên phải.
*>> Top bàn phím cơ cực dị cho game thủ Việt*

----------

